# Honda GX Staling Coming Off Idle



## joeylead (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a gas powered air compressor with a honda GX 200 engine:

ac

Ir uns fine and goes to idle correctly when the compressor reached max psi. Howver when it goes to return to run speed after the pressure drops it stalls. If I hold the throttle lever and return it to run off idle manually, much slower than the quick action of the pistion it is fine. it is almost as if the transition is to abrupt. I even tried adjusting the throttle set scre so that it owld run slower buy it still stalled. Any ideas how to remedy this? Which control affects the speed that the engine speed is changed, is it the pistion on the throttle lever or the brass control valve? My other compressor (*IMCTK128-I) *returns to run speed slowly and runs great.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like you might have a partial blockage in the Carb. Without a picture I don't know which controls it.


----------

